

Hackersh - Hacker Shell - a pipeline for processing security information - andreif
http://hackersh.org/

======
andreif
Release Announcement for v0.1 -
[http://blog.ikotler.org/2013/04/hackersh-01-release-
announce...](http://blog.ikotler.org/2013/04/hackersh-01-release-
announcement.html)

------
richo
Seems to ignore a lot of the flexibility of a traditional shell.

There's not a lot of ways to put all these tools together, that I can see.

